# blender-2.58a-r2.ebuild estavel com novos parches

## Oicraman

Ola galera, I criei um ebuild novo da versao 2.58 do Blender, com novos parches pra poder instalar corretamente esta versao no nosso Gentoo.

Se você tiver alguma duvida ou sugestão, responde deixando o seu comentario!

Flw

blender-2.58a-r2.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

PYTHON_DEPEND="3:3.2"

EAPI=3

inherit eutils python versionator flag-o-matic toolchain-funcs

IUSE="+game-engine player +elbeem +openexr ffmpeg jpeg2k openal openmp \

   +dds debug fftw jack apidoc sndfile lcms tweak-mode sdl sse \

   redcode +zlib iconv contrib"

#   redcode +zlib iconv contrib collada test"

DESCRIPTION="3D Creation/Animation/Publishing System"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.blender.org"

SRC_URI="http://download.blender.org/source/${P}.tar.gz"

SLOT="2.5"

LICENSE="|| ( GPL-2 BL )"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~amd64-fbsd ~ppc ~ppc64 ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"

RDEPEND="virtual/jpeg

   media-libs/libpng

   x11-libs/libXi

   x11-libs/libX11

   media-libs/tiff

   media-libs/libsamplerate

   virtual/opengl

   >=media-libs/freetype-2.0

   virtual/libintl

   media-libs/glew

   dev-cpp/eigen:2

   >=sci-physics/bullet-2.76

   iconv? ( virtual/libiconv )

   zlib? ( sys-libs/zlib )

   sdl? ( media-libs/libsdl[audio,joystick] )

   openexr? ( media-libs/openexr )

   ffmpeg? (

      >=virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90[x264,mp3,encode,theora]

      jpeg2k? ( >=virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90[x264,mp3,encode,theora,jpeg2k] )

   )

   openal? ( >=media-libs/openal-1.6.372 )

   fftw? ( sci-libs/fftw:3.0 )

   jack? ( media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit )

   sndfile? ( media-libs/libsndfile )

   lcms? ( media-libs/lcms )"

DEPEND=">=dev-util/scons-0.98

   apidoc? (

      dev-python/sphinx

      >=app-doc/doxygen-1.5.7[-nodot]

   )

   x11-base/xorg-server

   ${RDEPEND}"

blend_with() {

   local UWORD="$2"

   [ -z "${UWORD}" ] && UWORD="$1"

   if useq $1; then

      echo "WITH_BF_${UWORD}=1" | tr '[:lower:]' '[:upper:]' \

         >> "${S}"/user-config.py

   else

      echo "WITH_BF_${UWORD}=0" | tr '[:lower:]' '[:upper:]' \

         >> "${S}"/user-config.py

   fi

}

pkg_setup() {

   enable_openmp=0

   if use openmp; then

      if tc-has-openmp; then

         enable_openmp=1

      else

         ewarn "You are using gcc built without 'openmp' USE."

         ewarn "Switch CXX to an OpenMP capable compiler."

         die "Need openmp"

      fi

   fi

   python_set_active_version 3

}

src_prepare() {

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-desktop.patch

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-${SLOT}-doxyfile.patch

   # TODO: write a proper Makefile to replace the borked bmake script

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-${SLOT}-bmake.patch

   # OpenJPEG

   einfo "Removing bundled OpenJPEG ..."

   rm -r extern/libopenjpeg

   # Glew

   einfo "Removing bundled Glew ..."

   rm -r extern/glew

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-${SLOT}-glew.patch

   # Eigen2

   einfo "Removing bundled Eigen2 ..."

   rm -r extern/Eigen2

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-${SLOT}-eigen.patch

}

src_configure() {

   # add system openjpeg into Scons build options.

   cat <<- EOF >> "${S}"/user-config.py

      BF_OPENJPEG="/usr"

      BF_OPENJPEG_INC="/usr/include"

      BF_OPENJPEG_LIB="openjpeg"

   EOF

   # FIX: littlecms includes path aren't specified

   if use lcms; then

      cat <<- EOF >> "${S}"/user-config.py

         BF_LCMS_INC="/usr/include/"

         BF_LCMS_LIB="lcms"

         BF_LCMS_LIBPATH="/usr/lib/"

      EOF

   fi

   # add system sci-physic/bullet into Scons build options.

#   cat <<- EOF >> "${S}"/user-config.py

#      WITH_BF_BULLET=1

#      BF_BULLET="/usr/include"

#      BF_BULLET_INC="/usr/include /usr/include/BulletCollision /usr/include/BulletDynamics /usr/include/LinearMath /usr/include/BulletSoftBody"

#      BF_BULLET_LIB="BulletSoftBody BulletDynamics BulletCollision LinearMath"

#   EOF

   #add iconv into Scons build options.

   if use !elibc_glibc && use !elibc_uclibc && use iconv; then

      cat <<- EOF >> "${S}"/user-config.py

         WITH_BF_ICONV=1

         BF_ICONV="/usr"

      EOF

   fi

   # configure Elbeem fluid system

   use elbeem || echo "BF_NO_ELBEEM=1" >> "${S}"/user-config.py

   # configure Tweak Mode

   use tweak-mode && echo "BF_TWEAK_MODE=1" >> "${S}"/user-config.py

   # FIX: Game Engine module needs to be active to build the Blender Player

   if ! use game-engine && use player; then

      elog "Forcing Game Engine [+game-engine] as required by Blender Player [+player]"

      echo "WITH_BF_GAMEENGINE=1" >> "${S}"/user-config.py

   else

      blend_with game-engine gameengine

   fi

   # set CFLAGS used in /etc/make.conf correctly

   echo "CFLAGS=[`for i in ${CFLAGS[@]}; do printf "%s \'$i"\',; done`] " \

      | sed -e "s:,]: ]:" >> "${S}"/user-config.py

   # set CXXFLAGS used in /etc/make.conf correctly

   local FILTERED_CXXFLAGS="`for i in ${CXXFLAGS[@]}; do printf "%s \'$i"\',; done`"

   echo "CXXFLAGS=[${FILTERED_CXXFLAGS}]" | sed -e "s:,]: ]:" >> "${S}"/user-config.py

   echo "BGE_CXXFLAGS=[${FILTERED_CXXFLAGS}]" | sed -e "s:,]: ]:" >> "${S}"/user-config.py

   # reset general options passed to the C/C++ compilers (useless hardcoded flags)

   # FIX: forcing '-funsigned-char' fixes an anti-aliasing issue with menu

   # shadows, see bug #276338 for reference

   echo "CCFLAGS= ['-funsigned-char', '-D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE', '-D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64']" >> "${S}"/user-config.py

   # set LDFLAGS used in /etc/make.conf correctly

   local FILTERED_LDFLAGS="`for i in ${LDFLAGS[@]}; do printf "%s \'$i"\',; done`"

   echo "LINKFLAGS=[${FILTERED_LDFLAGS}]" | sed -e "s:,]: ]:" >> "${S}"/user-config.py

   echo "PLATFORM_LINKFLAGS=[${FILTERED_LDFLAGS}]" | sed -e "s:,]: ]:" >> "${S}"/user-config.py

   # reset REL_* variables (useless hardcoded flags)

   cat <<- EOF >> "${S}"/user-config.py

      REL_CFLAGS=[]

      REL_CXXFLAGS=[]

      REL_CCFLAGS=[]

   EOF

   # reset warning flags (useless for NON blender developers)

   cat <<- EOF >> "${S}"/user-config.py

      C_WARN  =[ '-w', '-g0' ]

      CC_WARN =[ '-w', '-g0' ]

      CXX_WARN=[ '-w', '-g0' ]

   EOF

   # detecting -j value from MAKEOPTS

   local NUMJOBS="$( echo "${MAKEOPTS}" | sed -ne 's,.*-j\([[:digit:]]\+\).*,\1,p' )"

   [[ -z "${NUMJOBS}" ]] && NUMJOBS=1 # resetting to -j1 for empty MAKEOPTS

   # generic settings which differ from the defaults from linux2-config.py

   cat <<- EOF >> "${S}"/user-config.py

      BF_OPENGL_LIB='GL GLU X11 Xi GLEW'

      BF_INSTALLDIR="../install"

      WITHOUT_BF_PYTHON_INSTALL=1

      BF_PYTHON="/usr"

      BF_PYTHON_VERSION="3.2"

      BF_PYTHON_ABI_FLAGS=""

      BF_BUILDINFO=0

      BF_QUIET=1

      BF_NUMJOBS=${NUMJOBS}

      BF_LINE_OVERWRITE=0

      WITH_BF_FHS=1

      WITH_BF_BINRELOC=0

      WITH_BF_STATICOPENGL=0

      WITH_BF_OPENMP=${enable_openmp}

   EOF

   # configure WITH_BF* Scons build options

   for arg in \

      'sdl' \

      'apidoc docs' \

      'lcms' \

      'jack' \

      'sndfile' \

      'openexr' \

      'dds' \

      'fftw fftw3' \

      'jpeg2k openjpeg' \

      'openal'\

      'ffmpeg' \

      'ffmpeg ogg' \

      'player' \

      'collada' \

      'sse rayoptimization' \

      'redcode' \

      'zlib' ; do

      blend_with ${arg}

   done

   # enable debugging/testing support

   use debug && echo "BF_DEBUG=1" >> "${S}"/user-config.py

   use test && echo "BF_UNIT_TEST=1" >> "${S}"/user-config.py

}

src_compile() {

   scons || die \

      '!!! Please add "${S}/scons.config" when filing bugs reports \

      to bugs.gentoo.org'

   einfo "Building plugins ..."

   cd "${WORKDIR}"/${P}/release/plugins \

      || die "dir ${WORKDIR}/${P}/release/plugins do not exist"

   chmod 755 bmake

   # FIX: plugins are built without respecting user's LDFLAGS

   emake \

      CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fPIC" \

      LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags) -Bshareable" \

      > /dev/null \

      || die "plugins compilation failed"

}

src_install() {

   # creating binary wrapper

   cat <<- EOF >> "${WORKDIR}/install/blender-${SLOT}"

      #!/bin/sh

      # stop this script if the local blender path is a symlink

      if [ -L \${HOME}/.blender ]; then

         echo "Detected a symbolic link for \${HOME}/.blender"

         echo "Sorry, to avoid dangerous situations, the Blender binary can"

         echo "not be started until you have removed the symbolic link:"

         echo "  # rm -i \${HOME}/.blender"

         exit 1

      fi

      export BLENDER_SYSTEM_SCRIPTS="/usr/share/blender/${SLOT}/scripts"

        export BLENDER_SYSTEM_DATAFILES="/usr/share/blender/${SLOT}/datafiles"

         exec /usr/bin/blender-bin-${SLOT} \$*

   EOF

   # install binaries

   exeinto /usr/bin/

   mv "${WORKDIR}/install/blender" "${WORKDIR}/install/blender-bin-${SLOT}"

   doexe "${WORKDIR}/install/blender-bin-${SLOT}"

   doexe "${WORKDIR}/install/blender-${SLOT}"

   if use player; then

      mv "${WORKDIR}/install/blenderplayer" \

         "${WORKDIR}/install/blenderplayer-${SLOT}"

      doexe "${WORKDIR}/install/blenderplayer-${SLOT}"

   fi

   # install plugins

#   exeinto /usr/share/${PN}/${SLOT}/textures

#   doexe "${WORKDIR}"/${P}/release/plugins/texture/*.so

#   exeinto /usr/share/${PN}/${SLOT}/sequences

#   doexe "${WORKDIR}"/${P}/release/plugins/sequence/*.so

#   insinto /usr/include/${PN}/${SLOT}

#   doins "${WORKDIR}"/${P}/release/plugins/include/*.h

#   rm -r "${WORKDIR}"/${P}/release/plugins || die

   # install desktop file

   insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

   cp release/freedesktop/icons/scalable/apps/blender.svg \

      release/freedesktop/icons/scalable/apps/blender-${SLOT}.svg

   doins release/freedesktop/icons/scalable/apps/blender-${SLOT}.svg

   insinto /usr/share/applications

   cp release/freedesktop/blender.desktop \

      release/freedesktop/blender-${SLOT}.desktop

   doins release/freedesktop/blender-${SLOT}.desktop

   # install docs

#   use doc && dodoc release/text/BlenderQuickStart.pdf

   if use apidoc; then

      einfo "Generating (BGE) Blender Game Engine API docs ..."

      docinto "API/BGE_API"

      dohtml -r "${WORKDIR}"/${P}/doc/*

#      einfo "Generating (BPY) Blender Python API docs ..."

#      epydoc source/blender/python/doc/*.py -v \

#         -o doc/BPY_API \

#         --quiet --quiet --quiet \

#         --simple-term \

#         --inheritance=included \

#         --graph=all \

#         --dotpath /usr/bin/dot \

#         || die "epydoc failed."

#      docinto "API/python"

#      dohtml -r doc/BPY_API/*

      einfo "Generating Blender C/C++ API docs ..."

      pushd "${WORKDIR}"/${P}/doc/doxygen > /dev/null

         doxygen -u Doxyfile

         doxygen || die "doxygen failed to build API docs."

         docinto "API/blender"

         dohtml -r html/*

      popd > /dev/null

#      rm -r "${WORKDIR}"/${P}/doc

   fi

   # final cleanup

   rm -r "${WORKDIR}"/install/{Python-license.txt,icons,GPL-license.txt,copyright.txt}

   # installing blender

   insinto /usr/share/${PN}/${SLOT}

   doins -r "${WORKDIR}"/install/2.58/* || die

   # FIX: making all python scripts readable only by group 'users',

   #      so nobody can modify scripts apart root user, but python

   #      cache (*.pyc) can be written and shared across the users.

   chown root:users -R "${D}/usr/share/${PN}/${SLOT}/scripts" || die

   chmod 755 -R "${D}/usr/share/${PN}/${SLOT}/scripts" || die

}

pkg_preinst() {

   if [ -h "${ROOT}/usr/$(get_libdir)/blender/plugins/include" ];

   then

      rm -r "${ROOT}"/usr/$(get_libdir)/blender/plugins/include

   fi

}

pkg_postinst() {

   echo

   elog "Blender uses python integration. As such, may have some"

   elog "inherit risks with running unknown python scripting."

   elog

   elog "It is recommended to change your blender temp directory"

   elog "from /tmp to /home/user/tmp or another tmp file under your"

   elog "home directory. This can be done by starting blender, then"

   elog "dragging the main menu down do display all paths."

   elog

   elog "Blender has its own internal rendering engine but you"

   elog "can export to external renderers for image computation"

   elog "like: YafRay[1], sunflow[2], PovRay[3] and luxrender[4]"

   elog

   elog "If you need one of them just emerge it:"

   elog "  [1] emerge -av media-gfx/yafray"

   elog "  [2] emerge -av media-gfx/sunflow"

   elog "  [3] emerge -av media-gfx/povray"

   elog "  [4] emerge -av media-gfx/luxrender"

   elog

   elog "When setting the Blender paths with the User Preferences"

   elog "dialog box, remember to NOT declare your home's paths as:"

   elog "~/.blender, but as: /home/user/.blender; in other words,"

   elog "DO NOT USE the tilde inside the paths, as Blender is not"

   elog "able to handle it, ignoring your customizations."

}

```

PARCHES, so mexi nos parches blender-2.5-doxyfile.patch e blender-2.5-ffmpeg.patch, o restante estão corretos:

blender-2.5-bmake.patch

```

--- blender/release/plugins/bmake   2010-03-21 17:44:20.500741049 +0100

+++ blender/release/plugins/bmake   2010-03-21 17:44:33.659740173 +0100

@@ -57,10 +57,10 @@

    LDFLAGS="-Bshareable";

 elif ( test $UNAME = "Linux" ) then

    CC="gcc";

-   CFLAGS="-fPIC -funsigned-char -O2";

+#   CFLAGS="-fPIC -funsigned-char -O2";

 

    LD="ld";

-   LDFLAGS="-Bshareable";

+#   LDFLAGS="-Bshareable";

 elif ( test $UNAME = "SunOS" ) then

    CC="cc";

    CFLAGS="-O"; 

```

blender-2.5-doxyfile.patch 

```

--- blender-2.58a/doc/doxygen/Doxyfile   2011-07-11 23:27:33.975642545 -0300

+++ blender-2.58a/doc/doxygen/Doxyfile   2011-07-11 23:28:54.913642574 -0300

@@ -42,7 +42,7 @@

 # exceed 55 pixels and the maximum width should not exceed 200 pixels.

 # Doxygen will copy the logo to the output directory.

 

-PROJECT_LOGO           = ../../release/freedesktop/icons/48x48/blender.png

+PROJECT_LOGO           = ../../release/freedesktop/icons/48x48/apps/blender.png

 

 # The OUTPUT_DIRECTORY tag is used to specify the (relative or absolute)

 # base path where the generated documentation will be put. 

```

blender-2.5-eigen.patch

```

--- intern/itasc/SConscript   2009-09-26 09:14:02.000000000 +0200

+++ intern/itasc/SConscript   2009-09-26 09:14:54.000000000 +0200

@@ -5,7 +5,8 @@

 sources += env.Glob('kdl/*.cpp')

 sources += env.Glob('kdl/utilities/*.cpp')

 

-incs = '. ../../extern/Eigen2'

+#incs = '. ../../extern/Eigen2'

+incs = '. /usr/include/eigen2'

 

 env.BlenderLib ('bf_ITASC', sources, Split(incs), [], libtype=['intern','player'], priority=[20,100] )

 

--- source/blender/ikplugin/SConscript

+++ source/blender/ikplugin/SConscript

@@ -4,6 +4,6 @@

 sources = env.Glob('intern/*.c') + env.Glob('intern/*.cpp')

 

 incs = '#/intern/guardedalloc #/intern/iksolver/extern ../makesdna ../blenlib'

-incs += ' ../blenkernel ../include ../ikplugin #/intern/itasc #/extern/Eigen2'

+incs += ' ../blenkernel ../include ../ikplugin #/intern/itasc /usr/include/eigen2'

 

 env.BlenderLib ( 'bf_ikplugin', sources, Split(incs), [], libtype=['core','player'], priority=[180, 190] ) 

```

blender-2.5-ffmpeg.patch 

```

--- source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c   2011-06-22 12:23:10.000000000 -0300

+++ source/blender/blenkernel/intern/writeffmpeg.c   2011-07-08 12:24:17.000000000 -0300

@@ -2,7 +2,7 @@

  *  \ingroup bke

  */

 /*

- * $Id: writeffmpeg.c 36960 2011-05-27 23:33:40Z schlaile $

+ * $Id: writeffmpeg.c 37755 2011-06-23 16:10:48Z campbellbarton $

  *

  * ffmpeg-write support

  *

@@ -49,7 +49,9 @@

 

 #include "BLI_blenlib.h"

 

-#include "AUD_C-API.h" /* must be before BKE_sound.h for define */

+#ifdef WITH_AUDASPACE

+#  include "AUD_C-API.h"

+#endif

 

 #include "BKE_global.h"

 #include "BKE_idprop.h"

@@ -89,7 +91,9 @@

 static int audio_outbuf_size = 0;

 static double audio_time = 0.0f;

 

+#ifdef WITH_AUDASPACE

 static AUD_Device* audio_mixdown_device = 0;

+#endif

 

 #define FFMPEG_AUTOSPLIT_SIZE 2000000000

 

@@ -103,6 +107,7 @@

    }

 }

 

+#ifdef WITH_AUDASPACE

 static int write_audio_frame(void)

 {

    AVCodecContext* c = NULL;

@@ -145,6 +150,7 @@

    }

    return 0;

 }

+#endif // #ifdef WITH_AUDASPACE

 

 /* Allocate a temporary frame */

 static AVFrame* alloc_picture(int pix_fmt, int width, int height)

@@ -851,7 +857,7 @@

    ffmpeg_autosplit_count = 0;

 

    success = start_ffmpeg_impl(rd, rectx, recty, reports);

-

+#ifdef WITH_AUDASPACE

    if(audio_stream)

    {

       AVCodecContext* c = audio_stream->codec;

@@ -861,12 +867,13 @@

       specs.rate = rd->ffcodecdata.audio_mixrate;

       audio_mixdown_device = sound_mixdown(scene, specs, rd->sfra, rd->ffcodecdata.audio_volume);

    }

-

+#endif

    return success;

 }

 

 void end_ffmpeg(void);

 

+#ifdef WITH_AUDASPACE

 static void write_audio_frames(double to_pts)

 {

    int finished = 0;

@@ -878,6 +885,7 @@

       }

    }

 }

+#endif

 

 int append_ffmpeg(RenderData *rd, int frame, int *pixels, int rectx, int recty, ReportList *reports)

 {

@@ -905,8 +913,9 @@

       }

    }

 

+#ifdef WITH_AUDASPACE

    write_audio_frames((frame - rd->sfra) / (((double)rd->frs_sec) / rd->frs_sec_base));

-

+#endif

    return success;

 }

 

@@ -920,12 +929,14 @@

       write_audio_frames();

    }*/

 

+#ifdef WITH_AUDASPACE

    if(audio_mixdown_device)

    {

       AUD_closeReadDevice(audio_mixdown_device);

       audio_mixdown_device = 0;

    }

-   

+#endif

+

    if (video_stream && video_stream->codec) {

       fprintf(stderr, "Flushing delayed frames...\n");

       flush_ffmpeg ();       

```

blender-2.5-glew.patch 

```

--- extern/SConscript

+++ extern/SConscript

@@ -2,8 +2,6 @@

 

 Import('env')

 

-SConscript(['glew/SConscript'])

-

 if env['WITH_BF_ELTOPO']:

     SConscript(['eltopo/SConscript'])

 if env['WITH_BF_BULLET']:

     SConscript(['bullet2/src/SConscript'])

 

--- source/blender/editors/include/BIF_gl.h

+++ source/blender/editors/include/BIF_gl.h

@@ -31,7 +31,7 @@

 #ifndef BIF_GL_H

 #define BIF_GL_H

 

-#include "GL/glew.h"

+#include <GL/glew.h>

 

    /*

     * these should be phased out. cpack should be replaced in

```

blender-desktop.patch 

```

--- release/freedesktop/blender.desktop   2010-09-12 00:05:51.000000000 -0700

+++ release/freedesktop/blender.desktop   2010-09-12 00:07:32.000000000 -0700

@@ -1,5 +1,5 @@

 [Desktop Entry]

-Name=Blender

+Name=Blender-2.5

 GenericName=3D modeller

 GenericName[es]=modelador 3D

 GenericName[de]=3D Modellierer

@@ -7,8 +7,8 @@

 GenericName[ru]=Редактор 3D-моделей

 Comment=3D modeling, animation, rendering and post-production

 Comment[es]=modelado 3D, animación, renderizado y post-producción

-Exec=blender

-Icon=blender

+Exec=blender-2.5

+Icon=blender-2.5

 Terminal=false

 Type=Application

 Categories=Graphics;3DGraphics; 

```

----------

